# Inappropriate Bragging Thread



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Instructions
Click "Play" and skip to 0:40s
Scroll down and amaze at my A4 page shooting ability and complete homogenisation of clipart and ego with stock and custom fonts.
Get yo game face on, cos I'm comin' atcha like Maggie Thatcha in the beginner's class!


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Get yo game face on, cos I'm comin' atcha like Maggie Thatcha in the beginner's class!


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Buns! thanks man, i have listened to that song 1000's of times, but not lately, that will change today! i have listened to Queen since the 70's................... wow how time flies!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This is exactally what I had in mind when I started the tournament! Inappropriate bragging.
And Queen...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhh ... you guys are a sad, sad, sick group .....























Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

tie your mother down !


----------

